# Tattoo night!



## chase thorn

Here is my mom, my girlfriend, and my new tattoos that we got tonight!
Mine is a Tiki, my Girlfriends is her Chihuahuas paw print and name, My mom's is my initials. pretty fun!


----------



## Lilithlee

Awesome tattoos. I have four myself.


----------



## clare n

Excellent! My dream is to tattoo my mum. Not going to happen though... She hates them haha  I'm still working on my dad.


----------



## Biff Malibu

Interesting you all started on the wrist. If I went that low on my arm I'd end up with full sleeves.

Right now I have half sleeves and "pants" i guess on my lower legs.

Im good friends with an amazing tattoo artist up in nor-cal.

www.godspeedtattoo.com - Kevin Marr - If you want to check out his work.


----------



## coreyc

That's cool nice ink


----------



## clare n

I will have a look at that!


----------



## chase thorn

I may stack my Tiki and add to it later on  My dad loves hawaiian/polynesian Art such as tikis, so I thought I'd get one to remind me of him since I don't see him much!  I love it


----------



## clare n

It's very smart  I have my parents in my leg piece. I didn't want mum or dad written, so I had an owl for my mum, and a bush for my dad. (sounds odd, but I have reasons for both things to represent them )


----------



## Jacqui

I like that tiki.


----------



## chase thorn

Thanks  My first one I got was for my mom and grandpa!


----------



## TortieLuver

That's really neat and what a fun sharing moment together


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

If I ever get a tattoo, it's either going to be the triforce on the back of my hand, or the dark mark on the inside of my forearm.

My mom basically said she will disown me if I get either of these tattoos, not only because it will make me look like a major nerd, but also because "I will never be able to find a job"... so I may settle for the triforce on my back and the dark mark in ink that glows in black light


----------



## chase thorn

Mine are all hideable... I guess that's a new word.. But my tiki can be covered by a watch and my forearm by a sleeved shirt!


----------



## Laura

A lot of places have rules about tats showing.. work places. So if I got one it would be a shoulder..


----------



## chase thorn

All of the places I have looked for here do not mind tattoos, mainly facial piercings and gang related things. I have four piercings but only two are visible to see.


----------



## Biff Malibu

futureleopardtortoise said:


> If I ever get a tattoo, it's either going to be the triforce on the back of my hand, or the dark mark on the inside of my forearm.



Take it from someone who has half their limbs tattooed... Don't get a tattoo on the back of your hand to start. You simply do not know where your life may take you, and yes - a hand tattoo is VERY unsavory in the business world. 

I have an idea for a hand tattoo for myself, but I already made this commitment to it : The day I do that - Is the day I reach permanent financial independence... (Good luck to me, right? lol)

*This really isn't too far off from the truth with the exception of the forearms, all that means is you are committed to wear long sleeve shirts at work.


----------



## Nixxy

Currently saving to get quite a few. I'm going to get several bands around my wrists (2 on each side, black) as a sign of strength, a sea turtle with a waterfall behind it on my left shoulder, and a koi below it. I'm going to also get a raven on my upper chest, and several on my legs, and most likely a few more on my arms.

Currently, I have my ears stretched, and a nose ring. But I used to have more facial piercings.


----------



## clare n

Within the space of a few months my taste totally changed and I took my face piercings out, I prefer natural now for myself. I had my labret and septum pierced, Now I just have my tongue and a 28mm tunnel. As for tattoos... Being a tattoo artist the sky's the limit  planning as we speak what's next  
Have to agree on the hand thing though. It is unfortunate but you can be the most intelligent person going, be the best suitor for a job, one look and a lot of people dismiss you instantly


----------



## chase thorn

I used to have my ears stretched to 3/4" then closed them to a 4. I have my nipples pierced and who knows, I may one day take those out ha 

I love this picture haha


----------



## Niki

chase thorn said:


> I used to have my ears stretched to 3/4" then closed them to a 4. I have my nipples pierced and who knows, I may one day take those out ha
> 
> I love this picture haha





Is that you? I love it!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm afraid I'm pretty old fashioned. I don't like tattoos. I don't find anything about them to be attractive or even artistic.


----------



## Biff Malibu

attractiveness is one thing... but if you can't see the artistic element of tattoos, you're blinded by your own biases.

My buddy who is a tattoo artist also does amazing paintings. A lot of ARTISTS tattoo to make money, the world isn't what it used to be in terms of becoming an visual artist as a career. Heck, the world isn't what it used to be in terms of any education and career path.

Also tattoos aren't just for outlaws and criminals anymore, they've become very trendy and socially acceptable. (In the <50 crowd)


----------



## clare n

As an artist as well as a tattoo artist I can see the artistic side, it's very complexed and hard to do, takes a lot more commitment than just picking a brush up. What you apply to painting is completely turned on its head and none of it applies to tattooing, it's a totally new skill to master...
BUT 
I can totally see how others don't see it. Each to their own, if we all thought and believed the same, the world would be a pretty dull place


----------



## chase thorn

That picture is not of me  I'm a lot younger than that! (17)


----------



## clare n

17? Lol how'd you get a tattoo!! Hehe


----------



## chase thorn

My mom likes them  ALMOST 18! First one was at 16


----------



## clare n

Are the laws different there? In the uk it's 18+


----------



## chase thorn

Here it's 16 with parent 18 alone.


----------



## Jacqui

Biff Malibu said:


> *This really isn't too far off from the truth with the exception of the forearms, all that means is you are committed to wear long sleeve shirts at work.



 I like this chart.


----------



## Edna

Biff Malibu said:


> attractiveness is one thing... but if you can't see the artistic element of tattoos, you're blinded by your own biases.



I love the chart, Biff. Gotta call you on the "blinded by your own biases" argument, though. That seems to be the go-to argument on this forum, but it is the weakest argument you will ever make. Pretty much what you are saying is that Yvonne's viewpoint isn't valid because it doesn't agree with your own. How are her biases blinding while your own aren't?


----------



## Nixxy

Everyone's concept of art is entirely different.


----------



## Edna

Nixxy said:


> Everyone's concept of art is entirely different.



And valid.


----------



## Ethan D

Edna said:


> Nixxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's concept of art is entirely different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And valid.
Click to expand...


And Amazing XD


----------



## chase thorn

I also, in a way, do not agree with the age of being able to get a tattoo! A lot of people I know get pointless tattoos that are just meaningless, but I can't judge them, I guess, if it's what they like... I also do not agree with others stealing pictures online and getting the same tattoo as one another in said photo. I am also young and I know I will change my mind on life a millions times, but I find it hard to regret my tattoos. Being an armature artist, I can truly respect someone who can work 9 in the morning and leave at midnight, only tattooing people for hours. I certainly could never paint for hours and hours... Most large tattoos take many hours and can take many sessions to complete. After that is done you may still have to get touch ups. The artwork in most tattoos is unbelievable.


----------



## Biff Malibu

Edna said:


> I love the chart, Biff. Gotta call you on the "blinded by your own biases" argument, though. That seems to be the go-to argument on this forum, but it is the weakest argument you will ever make. Pretty much what you are saying is that Yvonne's viewpoint isn't valid because it doesn't agree with your own. How are her biases blinding while your own aren't?



That is exactly what I'm saying. I'm not going to try and change someones mind, but when you're clearly denying something because of your own bias... I have no politer way of saying you're free to think whatever you want, but you're not allowing yourself to see the obvious. There is no "debate" to take place about whether tattoos are art or not. My viewpoint is based on my art education... so there is that.

Trust me... the artistic technique (photo realism) is all there. This is not Delaunay, this is a classic artistic technique. period. I challenge you to prove to me how this does not qualify as art from an academic standpoint.







Look, If you were to say that you don't like vanilla ice cream - that's one thing.

But to say that you don't see the art in tattoo art. Is like saying you don't see the athletic element in skateboarding.

Ultimately, I really don't care what the older crowd thinks about tattoos. I'm not going to strive to win the favor of someone that danced the Charleston and listened to Bobby Darin when the city we live in used to be Orange Groves as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Edna

Ah. That would be an ageist statement. At least we have that out in the open.
If other opinions have to be wrong in order for your opinion to be right, you haven't got much of an argument.


----------



## Biff Malibu

Edna said:


> Ah. So now you're an ageist, too. At least we have that out in the open.
> If other opinions have to be wrong in order for your opinion to be right, you haven't got much of an argument.



Ageist? lol ... sure. Like I don't have a grandmother myself.

But I missed the part where you pointed out the lack of artistic technique from an academic standpoint.


----------



## Edna

Biff Malibu said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. So now you're an ageist, too. At least we have that out in the open.
> If other opinions have to be wrong in order for your opinion to be right, you haven't got much of an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ageist? lol ... sure.
> 
> I missed the part where you pointed out the lack of artistic technique.
Click to expand...


And you need me to do that because ??????


----------



## Biff Malibu

Edna said:


> And you need me to do that because ??????



That was uh... the central point of discussion, and something you chose to "call out". I provided my reasoning, I would like to hear yours.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Do we have to turn every fun topic into an argument? C'mon people! 

At any rate, I work at a place now where the general rule, laid down by this specific manager, is that as long as it's not of a naked person or has a derogitory message, you can have tattoos wherever you want in the work place. I'm certainly not planning on working there forever, but I am planning on going into a scientific field... I wonder if wildlife biologists are allowed to have tattoos. Guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## clare n

Hmm getting a little personal now... I get your passion orally, but please let's be friendly I'd like to hear all the diverse opinions it's really interesting....

Totally lol TOTALLY not orally... That's another topic altogether  stupid bloody iPhone spelling.... Apologies haha


----------



## Biff Malibu

I think people need to understand that when you take a jab at tattoos (discrediting them as a form of art), to people who are enthusiastic about tattoos - that it is highly insulting and usually judgemental * from an individuals religious, socio-economic "class" and cultural (past and present) standpoints.

A persons tattoo is part of their physical appearance. It would be much like saying I don't like your haircut, You call THAT a haircut?

Is that really necessary? Who do you think you are?

I do come across this every now and then in real life ... I am being very friendly about this right now.


----------



## dmmj

This is not a debate thread please refrain from debating tattoos as a form of art, a member was just sharing their tattoos. I plan on getting 2 anyways myself.


----------



## clare n

Dmmj what are your plans?


----------



## dmmj

2 tortoise tattoos, one on each shoulder, tribal type design.


----------



## chase thorn

I have been wanting a tortoise tattoo for awhile but can't seem to get a design I enjoy


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

I could get a tattoo of CARL! Thanks for the idea, now, guys


----------



## clare n

I think you should all let me design them for you


----------



## chase thorn

I'd like that!


----------



## JayMillz

Chase, do some research on tattoo artists in your area. Find one that has a style you prefer then tell them what you want and they'll design it for you and if you don't like it then go to the next artist until you find the one that meets your expectations. Make sure you find a "tattoo artist" and not a flash tracer. And for Gods sake don't skimp out and get a kitchen tattoo!

art/Ã¤rt/

Noun:

1.The expression or application of human creative skill and imagination, typically in a visual form such as painting or sculpture

According to this I think tattoos would be "art". You could ask 50 tattoo artists for a tattoo of a tortiose for example, and they'd all be different. It's still a visual representation, just on a flesh instead of canvas or a rock or piece of wood etc.

Offtopic, my wife and I are in agreement on whoever dies first, the one left living is going to get the others skin turned into a lampshade. Hows that for human creative skill or expression typically in a visual form  Also, I consider some graffiti art. I'm not talking about the trashy nig-nug gang signs littered on buildings or poorly painted penises, but I have saw some pretty impressive pieces painted on buildings or boxcars. We own some impressive work done entirely out of "rattle cans" by street preformers (Memphis I think).


----------



## chase thorn

JayMillz said:


> Chase, do some research on tattoo artists in your area. Find one that has a style you prefer then tell them what you want and they'll design it for you and if you don't like it then go to the next artist until you find the one that meets your expectations. Make sure you find a "tattoo artist" and not a flash tracer. And for Gods sake don't skimp out and get a kitchen tattoo!
> 
> art/Ã¤rt/
> 
> Noun:
> 
> 1.The expression or application of human creative skill and imagination, typically in a visual form such as painting or sculpture
> 
> According to this I think tattoos would be "art". You could ask 50 tattoo artists for a tattoo of a tortiose for example, and they'd all be different. It's still a visual representation, just on a flesh instead of canvas or a rock or piece of wood etc.
> 
> Offtopic, my wife and I are in agreement on whoever dies first, the one left living is going to get the others skin turned into a lampshade. Hows that for human creative skill or expression typically in a visual form  Also, I consider some graffiti art. I'm not talking about the trashy nig-nug gang signs littered on buildings or poorly painted penises, but I have saw some pretty impressive pieces painted on buildings or boxcars. We own some impressive work done entirely out of "rattle cans" by street preformers (Memphis I think).




I got a guy at a local shop that I go too! We sat down and drew my tiki as we talked. I could never get flash art... My other tattoos are all custom as well.


----------



## dmmj

I will more than likely go with my cousins tattoo guy, he does great work, and he gives my cousin a discount which he said would extend to me.


----------



## Blakem

dmmj said:


> I will more than likely go with my cousins tattoo guy, he does great work, and he gives my cousin a discount which he said would extend to me.



That's great! I know many tattoo artists who will over price. My great friend is one and has only charged me free-40$ on mine. I always tip really well though. Tips are important of you go back to them. 

Dmmj, the back shoulder doesn't hurt. I did have to cringe a little when the artist got to my latissimus muscle.


----------



## chase thorn

Mine are mostly on my arms. My artist is a cool guy, Very friendly and takes good care of newer customers. The tiki was just something small I had him do! I love how much detail that he put in such a small area.


Here is another pic... Very itchy today.


----------



## Blakem

Very cool! It shouldn't be itchy though until its almost done healing? Unless its not wet enough? I'm only speaking from my experience from mine. May be different for everyone.


----------



## chase thorn

Mine itch after day 5 usually. Peels a little but not much and that is why it is so itchy... I use moisturize a lot


----------



## clare n

That looks lovely close up. Beautiful detail. We recommend savlon, or bepanthen nappy rash cream if you are under 25. Older skin doesn't take well to bepanthen, the collagen levels have dropped significantly,over 25's are better off with savlon. Perfumed moisturisers are bad, they affect the colour, and don't use Vaseline this blocks the pores and inhibits the healing process


----------



## chase thorn

I have only used Curel fragrance free on my tattoos and no ointments!


----------



## Blakem

Nice! I use rash ointment on mine. My girlfriend hates the smell but it works well. It's called A and D ointment.


----------



## chase thorn

I have heard some bad stuff about A&D. There are hundreds of ways to heal a tattoo. Every artist has there own way. I have my own rather than what my artist has said. I use the one best for my skin!


----------



## Blakem

That's right, everyone's skin is different!


----------



## chase thorn

Even certain parts of my arm heal different than other parts that are on the forearm or wrist! weird


----------



## clare n

It will do, the skin is different everywhere. I did this today, a customers own pic, quite unusual. Any elvis fans about lol


----------



## chase thorn

Thats sweet!


----------



## Laurie

Nice work Clare!


----------



## chase thorn

I may be getting another this Friday when payday comes


----------



## clare n

Ooh what you having???  what's the plan?
And thank you Laurie


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl

Now I can't decide what I want my first tattoo to be... too many good ideas here


----------



## chase thorn

I'll share when I get it


----------



## karleyreed

I have 5 but these are my faves


----------



## Nay

I love em also and my next will be a tort, but like others I cannot figure out a great design. I seem to really love the look of sea torts on skin, but owning RFs, a leopard and boxes feel kinda wrong!!
I have seen a few custom ones here that folks have posted, but not going for a whole shoulder thing. ANyone have some nice small ideas??


----------



## bigred

dmmj said:


> 2 tortoise tattoos, one on each shoulder, tribal type design.



I was thinking a tramp stamp would be in order. I had to 




karleyreed said:


> I have 5 but these are my faves



Very cool, what is the name of that bird


----------



## karleyreed

Very cool, what is the name of that bird[/QUOTE]

Thankyou, and they are swallows.
My grandad had them tattooed from being in the forces, and when he and my grandma passed away I wanted a reminder, so these are prefect!


----------

